# [OT] Unix e le sue origini

## mouser

 *Panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> una rappresentazione della data che nn ho capito ancora bene come funziona
> 
> 

 

Quella rappresentazione ha un nome ben preciso (mi sembra sia bogus-time, ma non ne sono sicuro), e se non ricordo male, rappresenta il numero di secondi dal 01 Gennaio 1967 ad oggi.

Mi è oscuro il perchè di quella notazione, ma so che viene utilizzata per il calcolo statistico sull'avvenimento di fenomeni fisici ripetuti nel tempo.

Solo per chiarezza e probabilmente non esente da errori  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## Panda

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mi è oscuro il perchè di quella notazione, ma so che viene utilizzata per il calcolo statistico sull'avvenimento di fenomeni fisici ripetuti nel tempo.

 Ma che figata...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## shogun_panda

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *Panda wrote:*   
> 
> una rappresentazione della data che nn ho capito ancora bene come funziona
> 
>  
> ...

 

Piccola correzione...

E' il numero di secondi dal 01 gennaio, ma non del 1967 ma del 1970...

```

$ man date

       #CUT

       %s     seconds since `00:00:00 1970-01-01 UTC' (a GNU extension)

```

----------

## mouser

 *shogun_panda wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Piccola correzione...
> 
> E' il numero di secondi dal 01 gennaio, ma non del 1967 ma del 1970... 
> ...

 

Grazie mille per la correzione  :Wink: 

Mi ricordavo fosse scritto nel man di date, ma non avendo sotto mano un linux (o, meglio ancora, un gechino) non potevo controllare!

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## abaddon83

quel tipo di data non indica i secondi trascorsi da quando è stata avviata la prima macchina unix? io me la ricordavo così o_O sta a vedere che mi hanno raccontato una storiella...

----------

## mouser

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> quel tipo di data non indica i secondi trascorsi da quando è stata avviata la prima macchina unix? io me la ricordavo così o_O sta a vedere che mi hanno raccontato una storiella...

 

Non credo proprio, poichè sono convinto che UNIX esista da un pò di più che 30 anni!!!!

Certo, non si poteva dire che fosse qualcosa anche di lontanamente simile a quello che utilizziamo oggi, poichè in effetti quello che tutti si ostinano a chiamare Linux si chiama in realtà GNU/Linux, e senza lo zampino di una certa persona (non so se lo avete sentito nominare! Mi sembra si chiami..... hmmmmm mi sembra...... Richard Matthew Stallman???  :Laughing:  ) nulla sarebbe quello che vediamo ora!

Comunque, interessante le informazioni su queste cosucce, ma credo che stiamo andando un pò OT  :Rolling Eyes: 

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *abaddon83 wrote:*   

> quel tipo di data non indica i secondi trascorsi da quando è stata avviata la prima macchina unix? io me la ricordavo così o_O sta a vedere che mi hanno raccontato una storiella...

 

Questa mi risulta nuova  :Wink: 

----------

## shev

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *abaddon83 wrote:*   quel tipo di data non indica i secondi trascorsi da quando è stata avviata la prima macchina unix? io me la ricordavo così o_O sta a vedere che mi hanno raccontato una storiella... 
> 
> Questa mi risulta nuova 

 

Confermo più o meno quanto detto, già in passato era stata spiegata questa curiosità: il senso della scelta del 1 gennaio 1970 è proprio perchè convenzionalmente rappresenta la data di nascita di unix, l'inizio dei lavori, della sua implementazione, chiamatela come vi pare.

----------

## gutter

Si in questo senso si, ma non del boot della prima macchina Unix.  :Wink: 

----------

## hardskinone

Qui la prima edizione di Unix (con la x) è datata 3 Novembre 1971, Unics invece settembre 1969. Certamente 01/01/70 è una convenzione.

----------

## mouser

Hmmm, lo credevo più vecchio!!!!  :Embarassed: 

Devo proprio ripassarmi la storia..... (anche perchè dovrei tenere una conferenza proprio su quello  :Rolling Eyes:  )

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Devo proprio ripassarmi la storia..... (anche perchè dovrei tenere una conferenza proprio su quello  )
> 
> 

 

Posta le slide quando le finisci  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Posta le slide quando le finisci 

 

Ma come si fà a dire di no ad un mod?????

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Lucha

infatti se non ricordo male il numero di secondi trascorsi dal 1/1/1970 viene chiamato UNIX-time.....e credo che sia il modo con cui il kernel tiene conto del tempo che passa (una variabile a non so quanti bit). Ovviamente per noi esseri umani non è comodo allora si converte l'UNIX-time in qualcosa di leggibile, ma per il kernel è molto più comodo un numero (per es. 1112208658) che una stringa (sempre per es. mer mar 30 20:51:20 CEST 2005).

Avevo poi letto qualcosa che i primi kernel avevano la dimensione della variabile del tempo troppo piccola (parlo di sistemi sviluppati prima del '75) e che quindi superata una certa data una sorta di "millennium bug" li rende inutilizzabili (credo un bel buffer overflow al boot!), come se ci fosse una data di scadenza! UNIX "scade" ill 19 Gennaio 2038, e a giudicare una serie di prove che ho fatto con date, anche Linux!

Uhhh....non ho la forza per affrontare un'altro attacco di panico da millennium bug tra 33 anni! Ma se fosse davvero così, che sarebbe dovuto accadere per il mio PC la mezzanotte del 31 Dic 1999? infatti, secondo date, l'UNIX-time in quella data era:

```
lucha@angie lucha $ date -d "01/01/2000 00:00:00" +%s

946681200

```

io non ci vedo nessun problema!  :Very Happy:  lol che il millennium bug fosse tutta una farsa?

P.S.

Alcune delle informazioni che ho sciorinato le ho prese da vecchi post di Usenet che Google ha ritirato fuori dalla polvere!

in particolare 

http://groups.google.com/groups?threadm=820%40reed.UUCP

----------

## randomaze

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Hmmm, lo credevo più vecchio!!!! 

 

L'inizio dei lavori é databile intorno al 1967.

Acculturatevi pure  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## gutter

Propongo per un thread split:

Nuovo titolo: "Unix e le sue origini".

Se per tutti va bene procedo.

Sarebbe meglio un PM per la conferma  :Wink:  .

EDIT: Ho splittato il thread  :Smile: 

----------

## shev

[mod flame  :Wink: ] *gutter wrote:*   

> Sarebbe meglio un PM per la conferma
> 
> EDIT: Ho splittato il thread 

 

Come moderatore sono decisioni che spettano a te, non necessiti d'un plebiscito  :Wink: 

[/mode flame]

Aggiungo un altro link utile, che conferma ancor più la spiegazione su date e convenzioni: Unix timeline

----------

## gutter

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Come moderatore sono decisioni che spettano a te, non necessiti d'un plebiscito 
> 
> 

 

Naturalmente  :Very Happy: 

Volevo solo dire che se si voleva portare avanti la discussione allora preferivo splittare in caso contrario avrei lascito le cose come stavano. Non volevo demandare la decisione a nessuno volevo solo comprendere se c'era o no interesse a continuare  :Wink: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mouser wrote:*   Hmmm, lo credevo più vecchio!!!!  
> 
> L'inizio dei lavori é databile intorno al 1967.
> 
> Acculturatevi pure 

 

Perchè non in italiano?   :Very Happy: 

Sono qui non per fare il rompiballe, ma per chiedere se il problema del 19 gennaio 2038 esiste ancora.

Mi sta intrippando sta cosa partendo da 'sta notizia (str***ata o meno che sia).

Saluti

Andrea

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Sono qui non per fare il rompiballe, ma per chiedere se il problema del 19 gennaio 2038 esiste ancora.

 

Non so, ma dato che:

```
~$ cal 01 2038

    January 2038

Su Mo Tu We Th Fr Sa

                1  2

 3  4  5  6  7  8  9

10 11 12 13 14 15 16

17 18 19 20 21 22 23

24 25 26 27 28 29 30

31
```

il 29 é venerdì... qualcuno si ricorda di mandarmi un pm il 25 così faccio un controllo le macchine?

 *Quote:*   

> Mi sta intrippando sta cosa partendo da 'sta notizia

 

A me sembra una vaccata: lo sanno tutti che l'unica macchina del tempo funzionante ha l'aspetto di una cabina telefonica inglese degli anni '60  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gioi

Dunque in gergo tecnico la data 0h:0mm 1-1-1970 è chiamata Epoch, e lo Unix Time misura appunto i secondi passati "since Epoch".

----------

## djinnZ

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Sono qui non per fare il rompiballe, ma per chiedere se il problema del 19 gennaio 2038 esiste ancora.

 esiste ma non è un vero problema in quanto basta portare la dimensione dell'intero a 64 bit (e stiamo andando verso i sistemi a 64 ormai) e ricompilare il codice (senza altre modifiche).

In quei tempi beati in cui è nato unix la gente pensava ad andare sulla luna e guardava lontano.

Al contrario di oggi che ci si arrovella per fare le cose nel modo più perverso, farraginoso e balordo possibile con la certezza che durino il meno possibile.

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non so, ma dato che:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Tze'! Per il 2038 spero bene che sarai andato in pensione  :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## Kernel78

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Non so, ma dato che:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

non so voi ma io tra 30 anni ne avrò 60 e a meno di drastiche mutazioni geopolitiche (o vittorie al superenalotto) temo proprio che mi toccherà lavorare ancora ma soprattutto avrò ancora delle mie macchine personali con linux e farò come sempre del mio meglio per tenerle perfettamente funzionanti  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

che c'azzecca: mica sei tu il Grande Vecchio del forum   :Twisted Evil: 

Anch'io avro' sessant'anni, ma se non saro' già morto, avro' sicuramente già vinto al superenalotto (ce l'ho in programma per il 2021) e vi faro' una telefonata dai caraibi per chiedervi come si sta nelle vostre ghiacciate sale CED   :Twisted Evil: 

Coda

----------

## mrfree

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> Tze'! Per il 2038 spero bene che sarai andato in pensione

 

pensione   :Smile:  ... PENSIONE...   :Very Happy:  MUAHUHAhahhahhahUUAUAHHAHHA   :Laughing: 

ihhiihihhhi... ahah...   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

